

Talking online: The good and the bad - tomazstolfa
http://blog.vox.io/post/30800972126/talking-online-the-good-and-the-bad

======
webwanderings
Is vox.io a Skype alternate?

~~~
dirtyaura
Yes, but it's Flash-based and thus doesn't require separate installation.

